# Kanger Unitank Modification!



## Hein510

Ok so I've modified the Unitank and not a gurgle!! Works lika dream!!!

Here's the parts of the Unitank
Top of the tank has plastic ring with openings to fit the chimney part


Botton of the tank shows where the chimney goes through


Now the chimney part seals that hole with the slots and the plan is to drill holes on the sides to let the juice through while making the chimney solid or none moveable

??
Base with the coil, spring and chimney

??
See the top and botton part of the tank and how the chimney seals the two.


At the top the chimney fits in the between the slots


When the top filler cap is taken off the chimneylifts and closes the part between the top and botton tanks and lets juice inot the coil if its not empty enough


Seals on the inside of the filler cap.


----------



## Hein510

Ok so what I've done is...
Drilled holes on the sides of the seal part between the top and botton tanks.


Slipped a O-ring over the chimney


Now the chimney is solid, non moveable, not springloaded anymore and keeps the juice out of the coil. You can see the black O-ring seal between the top and bottom and the juice fills through down the sides.


WORKS LIKA DREAM!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## johan

Excellent @Hein510 , very creative!


----------



## BhavZ

Well done man, looks great!


----------



## vaalboy

Brilliant. Love your innovative ideas @Hein510. Who knows maybe you'll get some royalties from Kanger in the future

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hein510

This tank is actually awesome now that the gurgle issue is sorted out and since I've done this modification the PT2 is feeling a little left out I think!


----------



## Hein510

Oh and Thanx guys!!


----------



## Silver

Amazing @Hein510 Well done on your modification. Glad it worked out for you!


----------



## ET

that's some serious close drilling action there and an awesome clever idea.


----------

